# Suche ein Ding, um Wasser (zum Trinken) zu kühlen ...



## Magogan (22. Mai 2012)

Hiho,

ich suche etwas, womit ich Wasser kühlen kann, um es dann kalt zu trinken (ist ganz praktisch im Sommer). Die Flaschen in den Kühlschrank zu stellen ginge zwar auch, ist aber ziemlich umständlich, da ich die ja auch jedes mal wieder in den Kühlschrank zurücklegen muss, wenn ich etwas getrunken habe.

Ideal wäre, wenn man oben eine Flasche Wasser reintun kann oder das Wasser reinkippen kann und dann unten auf Knopfdruck gekühltes Wasser rauskommt. Praktisch wie diese Wasserspender, die man in Arztpraxen, Apotheken, Baumärkten, Autohäusern, ... findet. Es wäre aber auch ausreichend, wenn ich das Wasser so irgendwie kühlen kann, indem ich die Flasche in das Ding - was immer es sein mag - reinpacke.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich das kaufen kann? MediaMarkt hat mich an Real verwiesen und die haben mich wiederum in den MediaMarkt geschickt. Also die haben das beide nicht ...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Grüße aus ... meiner Wohnung^^

Magogan


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

mit eiswürfel mal probiert ? wenn du eh zuhause bist ? ^^


----------



## Nyume (22. Mai 2012)

Weinkühler
Weinflaschenkühlerdings
Weinflaschenkühlerdings 2

Ich nutze ersteres um zB Eisteeflaschen ausm Aldi zu kühlen. Die Dinger müssen vorher halt gefroren werden, und die flaschen sollten ausm Kühlschrank kommen, sonst reicht die "Kühlleistung" nicht aus.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2012)

Flüssiger Stickstoff


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Nimm einen Sektkühler. 'Ein (stormfressendes) Ding, das Wasser kühlt (und damit ja auch Abwärme erzeugt) weil man nicht zum Kühlschrank will' ist vermutlich eines, das wie der USB-Tassenwärmer früher oder später in der Tonne landet.

Hab bei der Hausauflösung meines Opas dieses unsägliche Teil aus den 70ern eingepackt. Es funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (22. Mai 2012)

> . Praktisch wie diese Wasserspender, die man in Arztpraxen, Apotheken, Baumärkten, Autohäusern, ... findet. Es wäre aber auch ausreichend, wenn ich das Wasser so irgendwie kühlen kann, indem ich die Flasche in das Ding - was immer es sein mag - reinpacke.



Dann hol dir doch so nen Wasserspender ?


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte jetzt spontan zu ner großen Isolierkanne geraten.
Getränke vorher schön kühlen, dann reinfüllen und es kühl haben, solange bis se leer ist. ^^

ps.
Na so in etwas funktioniert ja auch 'n Wein/Sekt Kühler.


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2012)

Survíver schrieb:


> Dann hol dir doch so nen Wasserspender ?


Die finde ich nicht im Internet ... und vermutlich sind die auch ziemlich teuer ...


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2012)

Eben gefunden ...

Es gibt auch Getränkespender mit Kühlung. 
Hier mal einer der besonderen Art - dürfte für 1 Abend ausreichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sollte der doch zu groß sein ... einfach mal bei Google <_Getränkespender mit Kühlung_> eingeben!
Da gibt es auch welche für ca 20&#8364; (ca 1L).

oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Survíver (22. Mai 2012)

> Dann hol dir doch so nen Wasserspender ?
> Die finde ich nicht im Internet ... und vermutlich sind die auch ziemlich teuer ...



Kurz mal auf Ebay "Wasserspender" eingegeben und was gibts http://www.ebay.de/i...=item20c322f425 
Entweder bin ich Magier oder da hat jemand nich richtig gesucht .

PS: Hier noch ne günstige "Mini"-Variante http://www.ebay.de/itm/Buro-Haushalt-Wasserspender-Mini-Dispenser-Getrankespender-Warmes-Kaltes-NEU-/260946725531?pt=Warenautomaten_Dispenser&hash=item3cc1a30a9b


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Survíver schrieb:


> Kurz mal auf Ebay "Wasserspender" eingegeben und


Gibt man bei google 'Wasserspender' 'Kühlung' 'Shop' ein, hat findet man beinahe mehr (Gebraucht-)Angebote, die auf ebay verweisen, als auf den 'normalen' Handel. Ein schlechtes Omen?
Zum Preis eines kleinen Kühlschranks: Ariete Hidrogenia 700 Wasserspender Dispenser Wassertank 2810 Allein bei dem Namen würde es mir vergehen. Da hole ich mir das Wasser lieber aus dem Hahn. Und mein Efes-Bierchen kommt in den Sektkühler. Keine Wartungsarbeiten, keine Stromkosten, kein Rumgeplemper.


----------



## Survíver (22. Mai 2012)

> Kurz mal auf Ebay "Wasserspender" eingegeben und
> Gibt man bei google 'Wasserspender' 'Kühlung' 'Shop' ein, hat findet man beinahe mehr (Gebraucht-)Angebote, die auf ebay verweisen, als auf den 'normalen' Handel. Ein schlechtes Omen?
> Zum Preis eines kleinen Kühlschranks: Ariete Hidrogenia 700 Wasserspender Dispenser Wassertank 2810 Allein bei dem Namen würde es mir vergehen. Da hole ich mir das Wasser lieber aus dem Hahn. Und mein Efes-Bierchen kommt in den Sektkühler. Keine Wartungsarbeiten, keine Stromkosten, kein Rumgeplemper.



Deswegen die Oben ernannte Mini-Variant für ca. 10 Euro . 
Und vileicht ist er ja auch ein reicher Mann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2012)

Selber bauen?

Kiste nehmen, kleinere Metall Kiste reinzimmern, Zwischenraum zwischen großer und kleiner mit Eis oder Kältepacks auffüllen, Wasserflaschen in die kleine Kiste stellen, freuen 

Kann individuell gestaltet werden, mobil oder fest, groß, klein, rund, flach wie auch immer^^


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Selber bauen?
> 
> Kiste nehmen, kleinere Metall Kiste reinzimmern, Zwischenraum zwischen großer und kleiner mit Eis oder Kältepacks auffüllen, Wasserflaschen in die kleine Kiste stellen, freuen
> 
> Kann individuell gestaltet werden, mobil oder fest, groß, klein, rund, flach wie auch immer^^



Naja hat nicht jeder ne Heimwerkstatt zuhause ^^

Glaube nen Weinkühler ist da noch die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Mai 2012)

Dafür brauch man nur den Platz auf einem Küchentisch...
 Und schrauben kann wohl jeder...


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Dafür brauch man nur den Platz auf einem Küchentisch...
> Und schrauben kann wohl jeder...




Selbst nen Küchentisch hat nicht jeder... ich erinnere nur an Studentenbutzen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja hat nicht jeder ne Heimwerkstatt zuhause ^^
> 
> Glaube nen Weinkühler ist da noch die einfachste Lösung.



Konov, manche Leute nehmen einen Topf, füllen ihn mit Wasser und warten minutenlang, bis es kocht. Dann nehmen sie das Kartoffelpüreepulver, rühren es in das heiße Wasser und versuchen gleichzeitig, den Topf von der Herdplatte zu zuppeln. Danach wird der Brei in eine Schüssel umgefüllt.
Und es gibt Leute, die schütten das Pulver in eine Schüssel, schalten den Wasserkocher an und gießen das heiße Wasser in die Schüssel.

Man kann es eben umständlich gestalten - und was basteln, oder einfach machen - und zum Sekt-/Weinkühler greifen. Viele Wege führen [blubb - der Euro geht ins Phrasenschweinchen]

Kühl ist im Ergebnis beides - cool wahrscheinlich nur der Automat


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Hmm generell bin ich auch immer zu haben fürs basteln.... aber bei sowas... naja da erfordert es doch mehr ne Werkbank als nen Küchentisch ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

-


----------



## Areos (22. Mai 2012)

die teile aus den USA sind billig und haben ne eigene kühlung.

der h ier zb kostet 90 dollar http://www.air-n-water.com/product/vwd2636blk.html

etwas größere kostet so 170 dollar.


also wenn man sowas will geht das auch


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Was hindert dich daran, deinen Kühlschrank ins Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer zu verlegen? Sollte die erste Tat sein, wenn Frauchen mal ne Woche nicht im Haus ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Mai 2012)

Vor allem hält sich doch so eine gut gekühlte Wasserflasche sehr lange?! Die ist doch vom 1. bis zum letzten Glas noch kalt (ausser wenn man einen ganzen Tag für einen Liter braucht...)! Bei Bierflaschen ist das doch was ganz anderes...  Die sind so klein ...da muss man ganz schön oft zum Kühlschrank laufen  

Kartoffelpüree aus der Tüte hab ich allerdings auch noch nie gegessen...


----------



## Potpotom (23. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich würde es helfen wenn du die Wasserflasche nicht in die Sonne stellst.


----------



## Magogan (23. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Vor allem hält sich doch so eine gut gekühlte Wasserflasche sehr lange?! Die ist doch vom 1. bis zum letzten Glas noch kalt (ausser wenn man einen ganzen Tag für einen Liter braucht...)! Bei Bierflaschen ist das doch was ganz anderes...  Die sind so klein ...da muss man ganz schön oft zum Kühlschrank laufen
> 
> Kartoffelpüree aus der Tüte hab ich allerdings auch noch nie gegessen...


Naja, ist eine 1,5-Liter-Flasche, die trink ich meist nicht an einem Tag aus ...

Aber danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde es mir mal überlegen, was davon ich kaufe und wie viel ich ausgeben will


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ist eine 1,5-Liter-Flasche, die trink ich meist nicht an einem Tag aus ...
> 
> Aber danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde es mir mal überlegen, was davon ich kaufe und wie viel ich ausgeben will




Also das Billigste wäre eindeutig das umstecken des Kühlschranks :> Glaube mir, das lohnt sich auf Dauer^^


Gewöhn dir an, auch vllt. als Kaffeejunkie dennoch die Flasche leerzuziehen. Ich habe bisher ne kleine Flasche Cola und ne halbe Flasche Wasser + zu Hause 1 großes kaltes Glas Wasser weg und werde heut Abend auch noch ne Flasche (1 L) heute Abend wegziehen.


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ist eine 1,5-Liter-Flasche, die trink ich meist nicht an einem Tag aus ...


Ich hoffe doch, daß Du das nur auf dies bezogen hast - und nicht 1,5 Liter allgemein.
Dennn mindestens 2 Liter sollte jeder am Tage schon trinken  - ok, nicht nur Kaltes, Kaffe oder gar Bier.^^


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht *wie *kalt das denn werden soll...
Bei mir steht bei 30 Grad seit 2-3 Stunden ne Flasche Apfelschorle neben dem Rechner und die ist jetzt noch kalt. (nachdem sie vorher halt nen Tag im Kühlschrank stand)


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2012)

Easypeasy

Man nehme eine Metall-Warmhaltekanne und stelle diese leer in den Kühlschrank - je nach Kaltgetränkebedarf vorm zu-bett-gehen oder vor der Arbeit. Warum leer? Die meisten Getränke verlieren mMn an Geschmack (und auch Kohlensäure) in der Thermoskanne.


Wo kommt eigentlich das "s" aus Thermoskanne her?


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wo kommt eigentlich das "s" aus Thermoskanne her?


Das kommt von altgriechisch: &#952;&#949;&#961;&#956;&#972;&#962; thermós = warm.  -> Quelle


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2012)

Bäm danke 


genug Input für heute


----------

